
A Silicon Valley School That Doesn’t Compute (2011) - ra7
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/23/technology/at-waldorf-school-in-silicon-valley-technology-can-wait.html
======
ElijahLynn
Just wanted to say that this article is what got my attention of Waldorf in
the first place and was the seed that grew into today!

I read this same article back then. When we were looking to relocate to San
Francisco we toured that same exact school! Loved the school, but didn't love
Silicon Valley that much and decided to move to Portland instead (the vegan
scene + public transport wins over SF).

This school does actually have a more strict no-screens policy than other
Waldorf schools (we toured many). They had a lovely campus and our kids are
doing great at the Swallowtail Waldorf school here outside of Portland.

I like Waldorf because no matter where you move in the world there is usually
a Waldorf school, and while they are all a bit different in their
implementations, they share core values and I feel would make the children
feel at home in a similar way.

------
gnicholas
> _" Technology is a distraction when we need literacy, numeracy and critical
> thinking."_

What about assistive technologies, to help students with special needs? This
statement (by a person the author interviewed, not the author) implies that
technology can only get in the way. This is definitely not true in the case of
literacy and numeracy.

~~~
deathclassic
This actually, I struggled in the low tech environment. In grades school
because I didn't have good handwriting (still don't) and access to word
processors helped a bunch. I also pretty much have to teach myself everything
from what I read off the internet, given the fact that I can't take notes very
effectively and don't pay attention in class.

------
thetrumanshow
Can't tell if no-tech education is actually better, or just the result of the
pendulum swinging back the other way.

------
empath75
> “The idea that an app on an iPad can better teach my kids to read or do
> arithmetic, that’s ridiculous.”

> “writing is unfortunately like painting; for the creations of the painter
> have the attitude of life, and yet if you ask them a question they preserve
> a solemn silence. And the same may be said of speeches. You would imagine
> that they had intelligence, but if you want to know anything and put a
> question to one of them, the speaker always gives one unvarying answer. And
> when they have been once written down they are tumbled about anywhere among
> those who may or may not understand them, and know not to whom they should
> reply, to whom not: and, if they are maltreated or abused, they have no
> parent to protect them; and they cannot protect or defend themselves.”

—- Plato, on reading and writing.

------
SilasX
So they the smartest kids from the smartest parents and ensured they were
adequately fed and supported, and it turned out they were faster learners and
more generally capable, in other contexts, than the general population.

And they think the performance is best explained by the school's eclectic
education style and shunning of new tech?

Edit: Desnarked (it was worse before)

------
rajacombinator
Pretty awful article that does nothing to explain the philosophy of this
school. (If there is one?) Third graders multiplying 4 and 5 together without
calculators, teachers cutting apples to teach fractions ... I'm pretty sure
every school around the world uses these methods. Is there anything less vapid
about this school's philosophy? Perhaps the article's author spent too much
time on the iPad growing up ...

~~~
theoh
It's a pretty controversial educational movement, because of its connections
with Rudolf Steiner. There's _plenty_ of info to be found online.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldorf_education](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waldorf_education)

------
gargarplex
Most of the notable alumni are in the entertainment industry:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Waldorf_school_alumni](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Waldorf_school_alumni)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3145080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3145080)

------
docker_up
The Waldorf school, especially the one in Silicon Valley, has one of the
lowest levels of immunization rates of children in the state, if not the
country.

The simple fact that the parents and school reject what is well-understood
science speaks volumes, in my opinion.

~~~
esmi
Do you have a source for this?

The Silicon Valley one has a stated school policy that requires students and
faculty to follow state law.

[http://waldorfpeninsula.org/about-us/immunization-
policy/](http://waldorfpeninsula.org/about-us/immunization-policy/)

~~~
pound
EDIT: I've missed that personal belief exemption is no longer allowed. Anyway,
what's below shows that it WAS an issue, and quite recently. Also while kids
should be vaccinated now due to the law it still tells something about ideas
parents hold.

\---

"We require parents to follow all state laws regarding immunization" actually
allows "personal belief exemptions", since it is a part of laws.

And few links from few years ago:

SF:
[https://www.sfwaldorf.org/uploaded/docs/gs/gs_health_and_ill...](https://www.sfwaldorf.org/uploaded/docs/gs/gs_health_and_illness_guide_2015-16.pdf)

Also "On the other side of the bay, about two-thirds of the students at the
private Waldorf School in upscale Los Altos Hills didn’t have the proper
immunizations." \- [https://www.mercurynews.com/2015/01/26/measles-outbreak-
low-...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2015/01/26/measles-outbreak-low-
vaccination-rates-at-some-bay-area-schools-raise-alarm/)

In general official Waldorf policy is that there is no policy

------
ericabiz
If you’re thinking about having your child attend a Waldorf school, you should
know they are a haven for anti-vaxxers. I found out about this when I looked
into one for my daughter. More info:
[https://www.precisionvaccinations.com/waldorf-association-
sc...](https://www.precisionvaccinations.com/waldorf-association-schools-are-
leading-vaccine-exemption-private-schools)

~~~
docker_up
Same with us. We were looking to send our kids to a school like this and once
I saw the vaccinations rates I turned around and never looked back. There are
plenty of schools in the Bay Area that have as good, if not better, levels of
education without the luddite-mentality of anti-vaccinations.

~~~
diamonis
If your kid is vaccinated already, then what is the worry? They are immune;
right? So your concern is primarily ideological.

~~~
docker_up
Yes, it's 100% ideological. I don't want to associate with people who don't
believe that vaccines are necessary to prevent illness. They probably have
other beliefs that go against science and I don't want those people in my
life, or my childrens' lives.

